# Games you use to love but never see anyone mention anymore



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

There's plenty of games that "everyone" loves that get lots of mentions. But what about those that either got critically panned, or just never really got attention, or DID get attention but has long since been forgotten, that you enjoyed?

I think of *Tonic Trouble for N64* that came out in 1999. I never knew anyone who knew it or played it even then. It was Ubisoft's try at another kind of 3D platformer, nearly identical to Rayman in terms of gameplay, it got mediocre reviews but I LOVED that game, I still pop it in every so often. I think it was ported PC later. There's no chance for a sequel or even an HD remake but I can always dream lol It was a very influential game to me and I still think about it.

I also loved *Destroy All Humans on PS2*, that was highly praised and had 2 sequels, one for PS2 and one for Wii. But I feel like everyone long since forget it's existence. It sorta went by the wayside for some reason.

I'm sure I have others, but what about you guys


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 28, 2014)

I never see anyone ever mention the Freddi Fish games, though I'm not even sure if it was even that popular a series. I certainly loved them as a kid though, they were my first PC games, along with Putt-Putt. 

I do notice though that not a whole lot of people ever mention Donkey Kong 64, I loved that game. It was pretty high on my favorites for a long time. Do people just prefer other Donkey Kong games, or maybe it's not as popular anymore? I'm not sure.


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

Oh gosh, DK64 you don't understand. It's the one N64 game that I swear I'm getting a little anxious about. If there's no restrictions bounding Nintendo from redoing or at least rereleasing that game to WiiU VC, then what the heck is taking so long!? It's pretty much the only game I *REALLY* want for VC. I don't mention DK64 much anymore cause everyone wants to go BUT RARE OWNS IT AND MICROSOFT SAID NO, well no they didn't in fact Rare confirmed it's Nintendo's property and they don't know why they're not releasing the games again lol I just would rather sit and wait by myself than have to rehash the Nintendo versus Rare versus Microsoft crap


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 28, 2014)

Ohhhh, that might explain it then, I didn't realize people thought there was an ownership issue, but that makes a little more sense now. I'd love to see it re-released, it was SO GOOD. To this day, Mad Jack is still one of my favorite boss characters. And the level designs were amazing.


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

Well there isn't an ownership issue. It was assumed there was after Rare was bought. But after all this time they've said there's no issues with any of the DK games. Just stuff Rare produced BY Rare for Nintendo. Not By Rare WITH Nintendo, like DK is. So DK is safe, but things like Jet Force Gemini, or obvious ones like Banjo & Conker games are lost forever.
What brought it up worse was when Nintendo took away the SNES DK games off the Wii shop. But no one knows why and they never commented on it.
But I digress, I really do wish DK64 would come back. I don't care if its the 64 VC release or a full HD WiiU remake. I almost think a remake would make me sad at heart, a vision into what the future of Nintendo should have been in terms of 3D platformers lol When I was younger I didn't understand why they stopped doing them that way in exchange for side scrollers again, well THAT'S because Rare helped make almost all of their 3D platformers that I enjoyed and they stopped. They're dead on Xbox. It's the one thing I can say Microsoft ruined.


----------



## Aran (May 28, 2014)

Valkyrie Profile. Granted it wasn't the most critically acclaimed of games and for good reason - but I remember people actually talked about a VP game centered around the third sister, as the two other sisters had been featured at the center of the first two games. Now, the newest discussions I can find on the speculation of a Valkyrie Profile: Hrist date back to '12.

q_q


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 28, 2014)

n64king said:


> Well there isn't an ownership issue. It was assumed there was after Rare was bought. But after all this time they've said there's no issues with any of the DK games. Just stuff Rare produced BY Rare for Nintendo. Not By Rare WITH Nintendo, like DK is. So DK is safe, but things like Jet Force Gemini, or obvious ones like Banjo & Conker games are lost forever.
> What brought it up worse was when Nintendo took away the SNES DK games off the Wii shop. But no one knows why and they never commented on it.
> But I digress, I really do wish DK64 would come back. I don't care if its the 64 VC release or a full HD WiiU remake. I almost think a remake would make me sad at heart, a vision into what the future of Nintendo should have been in terms of 3D platformers lol When I was younger I didn't understand why they stopped doing them that way in exchange for side scrollers again, well THAT'S because Rare helped make almost all of their 3D platformers that I enjoyed and they stopped. They're dead on Xbox. It's the one thing I can say Microsoft ruined.



Yeah, sucks about Banjo especially. :/ I would feel similar to you, it would be bittersweet to have a remake. It's difficult to get that nostalgia back when so much has transpired and changed.


----------



## debinoresu (May 28, 2014)

type to learn gave me some of the best experiences of my young life everyone should check it out, real 10/10


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Yeah, sucks about Banjo especially. :/ I would feel similar to you, it would be bittersweet to have a remake. It's difficult to get that nostalgia back when so much has transpired and changed.



Yeah Banjo is still good if you play the 360 versions but the Nuts & Bolts game is strange, not bad really just like Oh. Microsoft ruining Rare is the one thing that makes me sad about the gaming industry. Other companies have been put through the ringer before but there's nothing there that was even an echo of what it use to be. That Kinect Sports thing makes me sick, sick that it's Microsoft Kinect trash that is just their version of the Wii Waggle, and it gets like 6/10 and 7/10 on review sites. Rare was so much better than that.





Aran said:


> Valkyrie Profile. Granted it wasn't the most critically acclaimed of games and for good reason - but I remember people actually talked about a VP game centered around the third sister, as the two other sisters had been featured at the center of the first two games. Now, the newest discussions I can find on the speculation of a Valkyrie Profile: Hrist date back to '12.
> 
> q_q



Oooh I remember Valkyrie Profile. I never got a chance to play it because either I was too young at the time (and my mom woulda been funny about it) or maybe I didn't have my PS2/PSP yet. I forget which it was tbh. I could totally add that to my Playstation game list, since I was thinking about plugging in my PS2 and getting old games I missed that are locked on that system. (My PS3 is the slim, she aint play no PS2 disk)





debinoresu said:


> type to learn gave me some of the best experiences of my young life everyone should check it out, real 10/10



Lol We had "The Learning Company's" typing program game bologna on our school computers. 6/10


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2014)

I used to LOVE Sonic Heroes. 

I still like the game but the slippery controls make it almost impossible to play ;___;


----------



## Loffy09 (May 28, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> I used to LOVE Sonic Heroes.
> 
> I still like the game but the slippery controls make it almost impossible to play ;___;



I beat that on some sorta pc version  And i love banjokazooie...


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

The GameCube version of Sonic Heros is really good, I think it was the most praised


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2014)

n64king said:


> Oh gosh, DK64 you don't understand. It's the one N64 game that I swear I'm getting a little anxious about. If there's no restrictions bounding Nintendo from redoing or at least rereleasing that game to WiiU VC, then what the heck is taking so long!? It's pretty much the only game I *REALLY* want for VC. I don't mention DK64 much anymore cause everyone wants to go BUT RARE OWNS IT AND MICROSOFT SAID NO, well no they didn't in fact Rare confirmed it's Nintendo's property and they don't know why they're not releasing the games again lol I just would rather sit and wait by myself than have to rehash the Nintendo versus Rare versus Microsoft crap



D. K.! Donkey Kong! HEY! D. K.! Donkey Kong is here!


----------



## nekosync (May 29, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> I used to LOVE Sonic Heroes.
> 
> I still like the game but the slippery controls make it almost impossible to play ;___;



Oh my god - my brothers and I love that game too! We still have it.


----------



## Amyy (May 29, 2014)

Final fantasy iv :c

my fav game of all time but no one i know has played it before D:


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

Sly Raccoon...♥


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

theres this game on the computer that i really love but nobody even knows it. its called wone 2


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

I def do not know what the heck Wone 2 is 

ayyye FFIV. There's so many they really should at one point take a small break from making new ones and just do a box set collection of all the games for XB1 & PS4, even WiiU if they felt like it. 57,000 hours of gameplay. $200-300 boxset wowowow


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 29, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

Lol I see that mentioned mostly in nostalgia. The series is on the rocks right now.


----------



## Draco (May 29, 2014)

Banjo and Kazooie for Nintendo 64


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> Crash Bandicoot.



That series was fun


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

Final fantasy V

The Playstation Spyro's. year of the dragon is amazing.


----------



## BananaMan (May 31, 2014)

SO MANY. But two off the top of my head:

*Primal*: A solid and severely underrated gem of an action-adventure game on the PS2. I remember the major gaming magazines reviewing it at the time but they'd just be little blurbs. It kinda got lost in the sea of PS2 games back in that era. It never particularly interested me until one day I was going over the game selections at Blockbuster and nothing was really calling out to me, so I just picked it up. I ended up loving it. The graphics were gorgeous for the time and I loved the worlds and the different powers you'd acquire depending on which one you were in. Top notch voice acting, too.

*Klonoa 2*: Well I supposed the entire Klonoa franchise could fall under this but Klonoa 2 was my particular favorite. I played through it so many times. It was just so cute and bright and colorful and fun.


----------



## Keyblade (May 31, 2014)

CRASH BASH


----------



## n64king (May 31, 2014)

BananaMan said:


> *Klonoa 2*: Well I supposed the entire Klonoa franchise could fall under this but Klonoa 2 was my particular favorite. I played through it so many times. It was just so cute and bright and colorful and fun.



Yes this. I am so surprised to see that GBA one on the WiiU VC. Also was a little surprised to there is at least one for PS3 which I want to download someday. It was never a really big series in my house but I always remembered it was awesome.


----------



## melba (May 31, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I never see anyone ever mention the Freddi Fish games, though I'm not even sure if it was even that popular a series. I certainly loved them as a kid though, they were my first PC games, along with Putt-Putt.



Oh I loved Freddi Fish. I played them and Pajama Sam so many times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

The two first Rollercoaster Tycoon games. I mean everyone is OMG 3 is so amazing. No it's not. Ugh their new sandbox-wannabe system and layout makes me sick.


----------



## n64king (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh yeah I remember everyone loved those. I never played any of the Tycoon games after a while cause they were complicated for no reason to me. It always felt like in any Tycoon game, I just was unable to make money and it's a constant failure of business for me lol Hated them.

But I feel your pain, it's similar to Sim City. EA ruined it and Sim City 4 is 10 years old and I think it's the best one ever. But it's so hard to play now ;.;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

I love the Rollercoaster Tycoon ones, well the two first. Considering all the coasters I built went for like 16+ nausea rating XD

RC is not that difficult unless you play the 3 one.. and you can shut the money off and play so you must keep up your rep over 700 i think it was


----------



## n64king (Jun 1, 2014)

Honestly maybe it's been so long since I gave it a shot that I'd probably be better at it now. Luckily they're somewhat easy to access in some form or another thanks to iPhone apps :| Ew. But I'd rather test it out before throwing lots of money on a PS3 or something Tycoon game. No XB1 for the new Zoo Tycoon game, but it actually looks really awesome!


OMMMGGGG I forgot about *Konami Krazy Racers!!!!!* No one knew that game but me, ugh pleeeeeeeeease Konami. Put it on WiiU GBA VC.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

SLY RACCOON ANYONE?? ;o;


----------



## n64king (Jun 2, 2014)

Well Sly Raccoon hasn't been forgotten if there's a supposed movie coming up, even if it's fake then you can tell there's memories of it around. And someone also said it already too! 2 people remembered it haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

wario land 3 anyone.. it's like only me and a friend i know irl that actually plays it lol tbh it's one of the best games ever


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 3, 2014)

BG: Dark Alliance I + II

I'm still waiting for the third and will continue to wait with the confidence that it will happen.


----------



## n64king (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh my friend has Wario Land 3 on his 3DS VC but he's stuck about half way through, there's a door that didn't open and he's got no idea what to do so put it down instead of finding out how to do it via guide  I've never played it personally but I liked Wario Land 4, so I could give it a shot even if it's not similar at all except for platformer


----------



## Chiarasu (Jun 4, 2014)

Riviera: the Promised Land~ on GBA.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

n64king said:


> Oh my friend has Wario Land 3 on his 3DS VC but he's stuck about half way through, there's a door that didn't open and he's got no idea what to do so put it down instead of finding out how to do it via guide  I've never played it personally but I liked Wario Land 4, so I could give it a shot even if it's not similar at all except for platformer


Well if you let me know which door I can probably help you xD

I had 4 but nah didn't found as appealing so I gave it to my cousin lel xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 4, 2014)

n64king said:


> Well Sly Raccoon hasn't been forgotten if there's a supposed movie coming up, even if it's fake then you can tell there's memories of it around. And someone also said it already too! 2 people remembered it haha



in this thread?


----------



## n64king (Jun 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> in this thread?



Oops LOL it was you who said it earlier. I thought it was someone else.




Jun said:


> Well if you let me know which door I can probably help you xD
> 
> I had 4 but nah didn't found as appealing so I gave it to my cousin lel xD



I almost want to get the game now just to solve this irrelevant mystery even if I can always just ask you or look at a guide x_x


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

if you mean the snake eyes door the first pair is kinda after the first boss i think the golden are later.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 4, 2014)

Did anyone ever play Super Frog?


----------



## n64king (Jun 5, 2014)

I've got no idea where he's stuck at all. I was almost unaware he even had bought the game


----------



## mob (Jun 5, 2014)

battletoads


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

n64king said:


> I've got no idea where he's stuck at all. I was almost unaware he even had bought the game


ahaha alrighty then. that game is so awesome once you play through it ugh i just wanna grab it from my box and play all day now xD


----------



## n64king (Jun 5, 2014)

LOL well do it, so I can be an inspiration to you.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 5, 2014)

Paratroopers!


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 5, 2014)

crash bandicoot & zoombinis


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay if we're talking computer games, I used to love Putt Putt Saves the Zoo and Pajama Sam growing up. None of my friends know Pajama Sam, but a few know Putt Putt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omfg they rereleased Pajama Sam on Wii I had no idea


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

n64king said:


> LOL well do it, so I can be an inspiration to you.



I tried. I got too nostalgic and got to think of a friend I haven't seen in ages...


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 5, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> I used to LOVE Sonic Heroes.
> 
> I still like the game but the slippery controls make it almost impossible to play ;___;



omg Sonic Heroes <3


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Jun 5, 2014)

I never see Sonic Adventure 2/Battle get any love anymore... It's still my favorite Sonic game. ;-; And I've never seen Super Godzilla get any love from anyone but me. It wasn't perfect but it was fun...


----------



## n64king (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonic Adventure 2 is on my list for downloads I want for my PS3. It was also the first Sonic game I ever had, since it was on GameCube and I never had a Sega system before, so I LOOOOVE that game. I miss the Chao and GBA connectivity implements


----------



## optimuswhat (Jun 6, 2014)

Mother 3, Fallout 1 (and 2) aren't talked about often anymore.
Sucks, really!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 6, 2014)

Blinx 2 T-T no one knows that game!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

i like star wars battlefront 2

omg i probably sound really weird


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

optimuswhat said:


> Mother 3, Fallout 1 (and 2) aren't talked about often anymore.
> Sucks, really!



Mother I see quite foten but the two Fallout not so much. I bet they are better than Vegas any day lol


----------



## n64king (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah I was gonna say I just saw Mother 3 mentioned elsewhere but I agree about Fallout 1 & 2. New Vegas is the worst but I wouldn't give it below a 7/10. 1 & 2 are special to me, since i was forced to play it on my computer, they're not the same as 2 & NV at all wow, also they mention my LA, aka Boneyard haha. I'm shocked they never did a 360/PS3 release of 1 & 2. Unless they ended up doing it...


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 6, 2014)

I really like Zack and Wiki Quest for Barbaros' Treasure for the Wii. It was released in 2007 and no one seems to mention the game anymore  it's such a good puzzle game with really good graphics for the date it was made in.


----------



## n64king (Jun 6, 2014)

OOOH is that the Wii's version of a point and click puzzle game? I always saw that in the store and never bothered to look at it, which I regret now but I actually have considered going to find it used at this game mega store we have here. I've seen it and now it's actually of interest to me

Oh I was reminded of Chameleon Twist for N64 today. No one ever even knew that and still do I rarely ever see anyone even mention it. Ugh I'd kill for a WiiU VC of that


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah, Vegas is horrible if you compare to the rest. Did they really have to make the menus and shooting system like that ugh.

Also. Super Mario Land 1-2 Like omg those games were my childhood XD


----------



## Klinkguin (Jun 7, 2014)

n64king said:


> OOOH is that the Wii's version of a point and click puzzle game? I always saw that in the store and never bothered to look at it, which I regret now but I actually have considered going to find it used at this game mega store we have here. I've seen it and now it's actually of interest to me
> 
> Oh I was reminded of Chameleon Twist for N64 today. No one ever even knew that and still do I rarely ever see anyone even mention it. Ugh I'd kill for a WiiU VC of that



This is the cover for the game. I've done some gameplay on my youtube channel too. I'm not sure if i'm gonna make anymore videos on it though since no one watches it lol.


----------



## n64king (Jun 7, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yeah, Vegas is horrible if you compare to the rest. Did they really have to make the menus and shooting system like that ugh.
> 
> Also. Super Mario Land 1-2 Like omg those games were my childhood XD




Also was it just me or was Vegas oddly harder than the others? I feel like I was just too use to exploring in FO2 & 3 that I went too deep too fast in NV, but those flippin Cazadors were brutal. What actually WAS New Vegas, felt like there areas blatantly blocked by higher level people, where I didn't feel like I got that before. Not to mention Mr New Vegas inside the tower was just unbelieveable, why are there mini nukes flying at me and I can't do anything omg what on Earth. I mean it all ended up working out for me HAHA But it was much more stressful than the previous installments 


@Klinkguin OH YES. I knew it, not that I couldn't have googled the box haha but yeah I still want to get that. When I'm free later I should find your videos and watch and see if it really does interest me. Might as well make use of your videos


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 7, 2014)

I like a lot of "vintage" games that are a bit obscure. 


1. Marvel Land, for Sega Genesis

This one is reminiscent of The Mario Bros. titles, but vastly more acid trip-py and colorful.  The premise is the same in that your objective is a rescue a princess from an evil antagonist, but the levels are designed so beautifully and the whole game has a sort of theme park ride-type aesthetic.  I adore it.

2. Goofy's Hysterical History Tour, for Sega Genesis

Despite the fact that it features Goofy, this game is actually pretty challenging if you can make it past the first couple of levels.  It's a standard platformer in that there's a lot of precision jumping and inevitable falling to your death, but it's actually a lot of fun once you get the hang of all of Goofy's gadgets and when to use them. 

3. Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub Zero, for N64 and PlayStation

I know everyone's heard of the Mortal Kombat titles, but this one was an OUTRAGEOUSLY difficult action/adventure platformer that followed Sub Zero as he attempts to steal an elemental map, and finally, to face Quan Chi.  This game was the effectual bane of my existence for months, while I tried (and failed) to beat it.  The smallest mistake ends in your death, essentially every misstep proves fatal, you're unable to progress past level 2 unless you play on Hard difficulty or higher, and the controls are the least intuitive I've seen in a game.  Using an invincibility code only protects you from damage dealt by level enemies (not bosses, level traps, etc.) and is almost useless in the grand scope.  I finally ended up beating it after binging on it for a length of time that I'll not mention, and the amount of relief I felt was... substantial.  The game is pretty widely hated by both players as well as critics, but I actually thought it was a blast and still pick it up and play on occasion.

4. Fighting Vipers, for Sega Saturn

This is a Japanese import, and an all around great fighting game.  It's fairly easy as far as the genre goes, but that doesn't make it any less enjoyable.  The character designs are amazing, the levels are all interesting, and finishing moves have some interesting results depending on the level you're on.  The final boss becomes a playable character after beating the game once through, and I can't forget to mention little miss Candy here:

​

There are many more, but these are some that have stood out to me.


----------



## Limon (Jun 7, 2014)

Kirby's Adventure, the crane machine was one of the fun things ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, Vegas was harder for sure. And I hated the menu systems, and the fact you had to reload your gun 24*7


----------



## n64king (Jun 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yeah, Vegas was harder for sure. And I hated the menu systems, and the fact you had to reload your gun 24*7



Ok thank goodness it wasn't just me. I literally was the only one who finished FO3 and was "worthy" (according to my friend group) of moving onto the next one. They were slow and I was just way to into it haha But then I played and I'm like eeeehhhhrrrrggg. Whats even happening here. Bethesda gets 1 more chance until I feel like they're turning the series in the wrong direction lol




L3M0N5 said:


> Kirby's Adventure, the crane machine was one of the fun things ever.



Lol I've been playing that, both on my 3DS and in Wii mode with my Kirby Dream Collection disk haha I looooove kirby so it wasn't even weird that I played the same game twice so soon.




* 3. Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub Zero, for N64 and PlayStation*

Oh jeeze I forgot ALL about that. A neighbor kid had the N64 version and we'd all go over and play or watch and we stunk lol We just assumed it was because the game "wasn't for kids" haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel the same, everyone and their mother praises Vegas but I'm just.. no.


----------



## n64king (Jun 9, 2014)

Def no. FO3 takes the cake. After playing all of them and even Tactics, there wasn't anything quite like the balance and depth of 3.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

This so much.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

Sanic Heroes
(I call him Sanic, for the record I know it's Sonic)
Pokemon Soul Silver
Luigi's Mansion
Harevest Moon: A New Beginning


----------



## n64king (Jun 11, 2014)

I talk about A New Beginning but yeah I don't play with anyone  Although I feel like there isn't enough time in-game day to freakin play with someone else without everything going haywire. I suppose I've stretched my chores as much as I can in that game.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

also, the season's spyro (ice/flame) tbh they are one of the better installments.. like idk how many times i did flame when i was younger lol


----------



## n64king (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah never played them  I was anti Spyro for a while because I was fresh out of the N64 vs PS1 vs Sega Saturn gen at the time, and then when that all blew over Spryo started to stink hardcore on the consoles and I was picky for my GBA stuff. It's fairly embarrassing to say I've just started playing my first Spyro game in the last month on my PS3.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 14, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot but
Crash Twinsanity especially.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

n64king said:


> Ah never played them  I was anti Spyro for a while because I was fresh out of the N64 vs PS1 vs Sega Saturn gen at the time, and then when that all blew over Spryo started to stink hardcore on the consoles and I was picky for my GBA stuff. It's fairly embarrassing to say I've just started playing my first Spyro game in the last month on my PS3.


you should try the gba and ps1 ones. they are awesome


----------



## n64king (Jun 15, 2014)

I plan on doing the PS1 games because they're on the PS3. I've got to do the Tree Tops in Spyro 1. Apparently regarded as one of the, if not THEE hardest level in Spyro. Oh great. Although I did pretty good at Wizards Peak making that massive jump people supposedly complain about.
GBA is lost unless they make an appearance on WiiU VC. I'm funny about using old handheld systems, especially those that use batteries haha. TV consoles = ok though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

dude

get a gba system and the games now, or you can have mine really. they are such amazing..


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

Jun said:


> dude
> 
> get a gba system and the games now, or you can have mine really. they are such amazing..



Alot of games on the GBA were amazing, not just Spyro. Not many people talk about them or the GBA anymore :/

Advance Wars
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
GOLDEN SUN
Metroid Fusion
Mega Man Battle Network
Sigma Star Saga
Riviera: The Promised Land


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

i considering them be awesome if you look at the crap after for ds and the tv-consoles..

golden sun, yes <3

the others i never played 'cept for metroid so cant say much


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

Spoiler
































I'm proud to say I have all of these on my shelves still.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 16, 2014)

The munchables. They really need a reboot. It's a game for the wii. So many people, did not like it, that it's 5$ at gamestopz


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the Spyro games for Playstation. Actually, I bought a new Playstation and the games because I missed them so much. They're still just as good as they were back then and even better than some of the new popular games that are out now.


----------



## n64king (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh I've got a GBA. I've got all the nintendo systems that have existed in my lifetime except SNES & VB. I'm just oddly picky when it comes to those games. They should release those Bomberman Tournament and other GBA games from Bomberman. Now those are some good memories. Sort of a bomberman meets Minish Cap but I always liked B. Tournament better.

Never heard of Munchables, but it really didn't get a bad rating. I see 7s mostly, and a couple 6s and 8s. So it's mixed to positive which could warrant a second game for WiiU or something someday.

Oooh I remember that Riveria box by Atlus. And luckily (for me) there's 2 of those on there, that have returned to WiiU so I can experience Golden Sun, and then Advance Wars. GBA was a weird time for me. I have such strange games for it and missed out on others.

I TOTALLY agree about Spyro. It holds up to a 10 if you ask me. Which is odd, I've tried other PSOne stuff throughout the years and it doesn't always hold up as glamorously. Even for a cartoon fantasy game, it holds up really well where other series fall short.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

n64king said:


> Oooh I remember that Riveria box by Atlus.



I also have this one, hehehehe:


----------



## n64king (Jun 16, 2014)

I was unaware there's a PSP one. Atlus is so sneaky with their releases sometimes. Ugh good thing I'm just done with my PSP, I'm already feeding 4 consoles new/used games omg haaaaalp

I wonder if it's too much to ask to Virtual Console half of these, at least the ones that reached Nintendo of course. We're just now getting third party VC stuff... anxiousness


----------



## easpa (Jun 16, 2014)

The original Clock Tower on SNES is one of my favourite games. For a 16 bit game, I found it absolutely terrifying.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

999 is the best game ever and you should all play it now


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

Idk.. Mario kart 64. Seriously everyone keep spitting on this, tbh it's one of my faves..


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

Jun said:


> Idk.. Mario kart 64. Seriously everyone keep spitting on this, tbh it's one of my faves..


I like mario kart 64 is one of my favourite games 

also fable II is a cool game


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

ikr it's so good wish i had **** now lol.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 17, 2014)

Okami.
Endless Ocean & Everblue 2.
Castlevania.


----------



## n64king (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol MK64 was my favorite until now with MK8. But 64 naturally holds a special spot.

Ya, 999. I'm still interested in that, especially since a 3DS sequel is coming of sorts. Or perhaps it was a similar game by the same people? Either way whatever I read sparked interest.

Okami I'm trying to decide if I want for Wii or PS3, any word on which is a better experience? Don't care if it's just the Wii looks worse, if it's more fun then tell me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

mk64 is always teh ****


----------



## Blackpaws (Jun 18, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol MK64 was my favorite until now with MK8. But 64 naturally holds a special spot.
> 
> Ya, 999. I'm still interested in that, especially since a 3DS sequel is coming of sorts. Or perhaps it was a similar game by the same people? Either way whatever I read sparked interest.
> 
> Okami I'm trying to decide if I want for Wii or PS3, any word on which is a better experience? Don't care if it's just the Wii looks worse, if it's more fun then tell me lol



I've heard it's a lot wibbly wobblier on the Wii, like, more difficult to draw the shapes and whatever with the Wiimote. I've had it on PS2 and then got it on the PS3 and- idk I'd probably vouch for the PS3. I can't deal w how fickle the Wiimote is. 

Prob one of the most important games for me was DK Country on the SNES ... and then I got it on GBC too haha;; Not particularly uncommon but that doesn't mean I hear much about it on a personal level :'|
Otherwise... I had a Rugrats in Paris game as well as an Emperor's New Groove game both of which were frustrating as heck but also pretty dang fun. Both for PS


----------



## Wish (Jun 18, 2014)

ape escape


----------



## Hikari (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

Wish said:


> ape escape



OMG LOVE THATTTT!!!!!


----------



## n64king (Jun 18, 2014)

I was shocked when I first got my PS3 that there wasn't any Ape Escape games for download. That was like the reason to buy a PS2 for the moment there, especially if you were a Nintendo fan, that was their thing to gain other fans. Or I thought anyway 


Alright, Okami for the PS3 then. Yeah those Wiimote things kinda bother me. I'm glad it's pretty much past that now, any gamepad pointing at the screen for the WiiU isn't nearly as awkward or fickle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, part of why I always played the SSB for Wii with a GC controller lol so much easier


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Yume Nikki despite how much I thought people liked it for a time. Might've just been how much I liked it when I was first playing it since I got really hooked.


----------



## n64king (Jun 19, 2014)

The Wiimote wasn't so bad for me for the most part, but any pointing at the screen for anything other than options was like oh great lets hope the thing doesn't flip out for no reason. Super Paper Mario was difficult sometimes when you had to use that pixil thing to point at the screen to do whatever it was you had to do


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 20, 2014)

Nightmare Creatures, Digimon World, Medievil, Creature Shock, Heretic, Hexen, Corridor 7


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 22, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Nightmare Creatures, *Digimon World*, Medievil, Creature Shock, Heretic, Hexen, Corridor 7



I remember that game. Rented 3 for my PS2 once, wish I could find a copy of it .

Can't think of any off hand right now.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 22, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> I remember that game. Rented 3 for my PS2 once, wish I could find a copy of it .
> 
> Can't think of any off hand right now.



I never played much of 3 but I really loved 1. I've been wishing they would release them on psn.


----------



## Myles (Jun 22, 2014)

Drawn to Life, Pokemon Ranger, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## n64king (Jun 22, 2014)

I never could get into any of the Pokemon spin offs. It conflicts so hard with the rest of the pokemon universe sometimes, I just can't. I attempted Ranger once when my friend let me borrow and it was just not interesting even for a second for me


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 22, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I never played much of 3 but I really loved 1. I've been wishing they would release them on psn.


Yea it would be nice to see them out on it in some form. It was a pretty good series. Closest to it I've seen were the Digimon World: Dawn/Dusk series for the DS. I have the Dawn version and it's pretty neat.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mario Kart: Double Dash never gets talked about anymore, which is really sad cause Mario Kart 8 should've brought back the double player feature.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 25, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Mario Kart: Double Dash never gets talked about anymore, which is really sad cause Mario Kart 8 should've brought back the double player feature.



I loved this game so much. I wish they brought back that 2 player feature.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 25, 2014)

The one that came to mind was Soul Calibur 2.

Gosh was I in love with that game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

Legoland. I had the game on PC, spent so many hours building my own Legoland theme park.


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 26, 2014)

Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass. That game was the **** back then. Well, at least for me.


----------



## Brad (Jun 26, 2014)

An old RPG on PS2 called, Rogue Galaxy. It was so good.


----------



## n64king (Jun 27, 2014)

They can keep the double racer in the past for MK. It seems pointless imo D:

Ooh some good games people said, a few I don't remember at all though. So good for you for having a unique experience


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 27, 2014)

1080? Avalanche, Wave Race: Blue Storm, Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour, and Star Fox Adventures are my unsung favorites.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass. That game was the **** back then. Well, at least for me.



Yea I loved that game... still have to finish it. Some jerk stole my guide for it .


----------



## Geoni (Jun 27, 2014)

Gex (the entire series), Lego Island, and Donkey Kong 64 are rarely discussed these days but they were great games.


----------



## Mightyno92 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tetrisphere is the long forgotten game of my childhood. I love that game and still play today on my working N64. Unlike the falling block game before, you are presented with a sphere. You must line up 2 or more tetriminos, and shoot them.the main game, Rescue is about freeing the little robot inside the sphere. This game is the black sheep of the tetris franchise because its not the old style falling block game. you play as seven robots too, each varying in speed (to run around the sphere) or power (to carry the blocks faster. 

Here is a video as to what the game play is.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2014)

Harvest Moon Magical Melody. I used to spend so much time on that game.


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

I've got Gex 64, and I like that they've got the rest of the series in the PSN, and I think Wii shop channel? At least PSN so I can continue. That was a weird game from my childhood. NO ONE played it but me.

That Tetrisphere for N64 is so weird, I may remember that but NEVER played it. It looks like something they should totally redo for a new gen or just Virtual Console it maybe. A ball of tetris isn't something I've seen before.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 28, 2014)

Look at my sig ;;


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

That just made me wonder if they're doing any Pokemon spin off games now for 3DS or even WiiU. I've not seen any mention, I missed all the DS spin offs cause they looked unappealing to me, but maybe a 3DS one I can attempted. Mystery Dungeon 3D


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 28, 2014)

n64king said:


> That just made me wonder if they're doing any Pokemon spin off games now for 3DS or even WiiU. I've not seen any mention, I missed all the DS spin offs cause they looked unappealing to me, but maybe a 3DS one I can attempted. Mystery Dungeon 3D



It's gates to Infinity, and they ****ed it up, you don't even take a personalty quiz. That was my favorite part, oh and it has like zero after game :/ sky is way better


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

Oops.  Must be why I missed it. Things slip under my radar like that but I guess when they fail to deliver...

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol this thread is a month old today


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2014)

Okage: Shadow King

though I still love it though but it's not really talked about that much


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 28, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Okage: Shadow King
> 
> though I still love it though but it's not really talked about that much



I LOVE OKAGE SO MUCH
Don't worry, even if nobody else ever talks about it, at least we exist

Anyway, Mischief Makers for the N64. It's always been one of my favorites, but nobody has ever talked about it much, even when it came out (in America) back in the day :/


----------



## Maenen (Jun 29, 2014)

p much any PSX game I loved is a game no one has ever heard of before lmao-- like... the two Tombi games and Gex--gosh, the nostalgia... o+<
Thankfully most games I've played are well known, and had their moment to shine, like TWEWY and the PMD saga... I only got to play the demo of the 3DS game, but it's visuals left me rather cold, ayy


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Kirby Air Ride.  My childhood along with Pokemon Emerald.  I don't really hear it mentioned too often, but it is an amazing, fun racing game!  I still play it sometimes today.  I hope that we get a sequel for the Wii U.


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

MarioKart Wii


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> Crash Bandicoot.


OMG Yus^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> MarioKart Wii



Hum, Mario kart 8??


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jun 29, 2014)

One that I never see anyone talking about is *Donkey Kong Country Returns 2: Diddy's Kong Quest!* This was an amazing game!


----------



## n64king (Jun 30, 2014)

I want Tomba 1 & 2 on my PS3, they just did the 2nd one recently for download. I remember them as a kid and thinking they looked cool but I never had a PSone


----------



## Cress (Jun 30, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> Crash Bandicoot.


Yesyesyesyessomuchyes!!!

One game I remember Nintendo hyping a lot was Sin & Punishment: Star Successor. I never played it, but about 2 months after it came out, nobody talked about it. Hype wasted. It didn't even sell half a million copies.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

Crash Bandicoot series, Spyro series, and Tomba!


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone ever played Ico and Shadow of the Colossus? Those games are masterpieces, as most who've played them will agree, but I don't see many people talk about them. :c



Sparkanine said:


> Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass. That game was the **** back then. Well, at least for me.


I feel that way about Spirit Tracks. PH was okay to me, even when it came out, but Spirit Tracks was...surprisingly...really good.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 1, 2014)

> Hum, Mario kart 8??



No. Double Dash.


----------



## n64king (Jul 1, 2014)

It's gonna be a weird moment if MKDD arrives to WiiU VC someday... why does that just feel wrong. Like what a big game to VC.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

i still talk about crash bandicoot and so does all the 30 people who said it on this board why do people act like no one talks about that game but everyone on here did


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2014)

midtown madness, 3 i think i loved that :U


----------



## WonderK (Jul 12, 2014)

Sonic Adventures and Battalion Wars (1 and 2). Great games.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

Sonic heroes. best sonic game imo. just bought a copy today actually


----------



## n64king (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh wow I actually remember Midtown Madness too. And I DEF NEVER hear anyone mention Battalion Wars wowow, Advance Wars yes, but they really should VC Battalion


----------



## Audience (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm so pleased to see so many people mention Spyro!
The Klonoa games need mentioning, I think. I still replay them every once in a while, Klonoa + Spyro were the first games I played!
Oh, and the Legacy of Kain series seems rather obscure as well, and is definitely one of my faves. I'm replaying that one right now~


----------



## n64king (Jul 14, 2014)

I too would enjoy some Klonoa. I never explored the series much before but they always looked fun and I really want the GBA/WiiU one. Obvs Spyro is a plus. I just got to the Tree Tops. It took me a while cause the Misty Bogs kept making me motion sick for some weird reason...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2014)

yay. i saw the two first ps spyro games at a game store yesterday wish i had more cash lol.


----------



## n64king (Jul 14, 2014)

On a Crazy Taxi kick this week


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 14, 2014)

Kirby Air Ride. I love that game to bits, but its sadly overshadowed by Mario Kart. I hope someday it gets the sequel and attention it deserves.


----------



## mrcleanmagiclevi (Jul 14, 2014)

crash bandicoot was my childhood. i loved it so much. i think it was pretty popular back then but i don't think people say anything about it anymore because there hasn't been a crash bandicoot game released recently. i could be wrong.


----------



## Kip (Jul 15, 2014)

Kung Fu Chaos & Fuzion Frenzy


----------



## n64king (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't recognize those either D:


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Sun. 
I actually never ever really see anybody talk about it ever. 
The old GameBoy ones are the best and made it so this is my favourite game, but the one for the DS was pretty so-so and straight forward.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Vulpixi said:


> Golden Sun.
> I actually never ever really see anybody talk about it ever.
> The old GameBoy ones are the best and made it so this is my favourite game, but the one for the DS was pretty so-so and straight forward.


Yea, I really love that game.

Do you have a Wii U? If so, you can download that game for it off of the eshop. It's not expensive, around $8.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 17, 2014)

1943: The Battle of Midway for the NES.

I love this game, but have never heard anyone ever talk about it. Probably because it's so similar to many retro games, but the controls were so tight and it was just such a solid game.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2014)

I used to love super princess peach when I was younger. I also remember when nintendogs was the 'it' thing. Good times.


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Yea, I really love that game.
> 
> Do you have a Wii U? If so, you can download that game for it off of the eshop. It's not expensive, around $8.



I still have my old cartridges and Gameboy so I play it on that when I get the urge to play. 
I don't think I'll ever by a Wii but I am tempted now that I now GS is on it. o:


----------



## Mylin (Jul 18, 2014)

The Suikoden series.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2014)

Vulpixi said:


> Golden Sun.
> I actually never ever really see anybody talk about it ever.
> The old GameBoy ones are the best and made it so this is my favourite game, but the one for the DS was pretty so-so and straight forward.



yeah i played one for the gba it was awesomeee


----------



## n64king (Jul 18, 2014)

Bcat said:


> I used to love super princess peach when I was younger. I also remember when nintendogs was the 'it' thing. Good times.



I'm literally dying for a copy of Super Princess Peach now. I can't find one which is SO strange cause I usually can find anything between the 10 games stores I can go to  Gamestop will have an ugly looking copy or two here and there but they're $29 still and I know I can find it cheaper if this one store would ever get a copy again lol That or my friend finds his missing cartridge ugh

Also I loved Nintendogs at the time, I just don't think the 3DS one did anything that makes me want to sit there and worry about a virtual dog getting too dirty again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw Target had a clearance on the curly dog box Nintendogs game (idk which one) it was reduced all the way to $8, but the only dog I think was cute in there was either the Shiba or the Doxie (if that was in the same box) but I know it had the Shiba. No wonder it was $8, all the uglies except one or two were in there


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 20, 2014)

Vulpixi said:


> I still have my old cartridges and Gameboy so I play it on that when I get the urge to play.
> I don't think I'll ever by a Wii but I am tempted now that I now GS is on it. o:


Cool.

Yep, and it's a Wii U, not a Wii that it's on. I'd hate for someone to buy the wrong system by mistake. XD Both are good though .


----------



## Jaden (Jul 20, 2014)

Has * Psychonauts* been mentioned already? 

It's an old game from around 2005 and was available on many platforms. I played it on the PC and was amazed. It's kind of an adventure game with platformer elements. You're playing as a kid with psychic powers who is staying at camp with a few friends. Ten something unexpected and weird happens and you have to go on a quest to recover some very valuable thing. Don't want to spoil anyone  The different levels are amazingly detailed, imaginative and unique worlds. You gain new psychic powers throughout the game and can use them to interact directly with the world. I had so much fun playing this game. The dialogues were verry funny and refreshing, the difficulty was challenging but not too hard (except the bloody Meat Circus! Tough nut to crack! But very rewarding).


----------



## n64king (Jul 20, 2014)

Mentioned way far back, but it's a good one to mention. I recently downloaded it on my PS3, literally everyone got excited about it. Total cult classic.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the entire Ratchet and Clank series but it seems like they're somewhat of a cult thing now.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

I used to love Helmet Heroes.

Helmet Heroes was a game on the computer and you could choose a different class and train to level up and by weapons/armor. I played it for hours at a time and I played it for one year. I stopped playing it, because the updates made the game... I dont know... less playable. There were too many hackers and people who stole, that you couldn't trade with anybody without the fear of getting money or something stolen. 

When of the main reasons why I stopped was because my brother got hacked, lost all his stuff, lost all his money, and his pet duck got stolen! (We bought matching pet ducks and trained together.) He confronted the guy and the creator, but nothing was done! 

I haven't touched the game since.


----------



## n64king (Jul 21, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> I love the entire Ratchet and Clank series but it seems like they're somewhat of a cult thing now.



That feels like that happens to all those Playstation exclusive platformers that do really well. I feel like that series goes along with Jak & Daxter.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2014)

I like most R&C but secret agent clank is so much fail lol.

also about wario land 3.. apparently you could have Japanese text(like all the stages written in japanese)/dialogue. man cant have been much dual audio/text back then


----------



## Flop (Jul 24, 2014)

Kirby Air Ride for GC and Kung Fu Chaos for Xbox.  Ahhhh, the memories.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 24, 2014)

Probably Pokemon Black and White.
They're not too old, but nobody seems to care for them anymore


----------



## n64king (Jul 24, 2014)

Basically the entire Wario series is on VC now, I'm gonna have to get them all cause I'm on a Wario kick. I didn't realize it until last night that's funny I come back and there's mention of Wario Land.

I gotta restart White and play it for real, it feels like the balance is off and that this game is more against me than any other Pkmn game


----------



## Dewy (Jul 24, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I never see anyone ever mention the Freddi Fish games, though I'm not even sure if it was even that popular a series. I certainly loved them as a kid though, they were my first PC games, along with Putt-Putt.



I _loved_ Freddi Fish and Putt-Putt. And Spy Fox and Pajama Sam. Humongous Entertainment made such amazing children's games :')
Never heard anyone else mention them though, so I don't know if they were very popular


----------



## n64king (Jul 24, 2014)

I remember seeing them often, and remember kids who didn't have a console of any type, but had a family PC back in the day, would mention Putt-Putt and Pajama Sam, and I still think I may remember Freddi Fish. I never played any, they never appealed to me. Don't they still sell Pajama Sam? I swear I've seen it somewhat recently


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> Kirby Air Ride for GC and Kung Fu Chaos for Xbox.  Ahhhh, the memories.



omg.. my friends have air ride in german xD kinda weird but def underrated


----------



## n64king (Jul 25, 2014)

All you Golden Sun fans get Golden Sun: Lost Age on WiiU sometime soon, Pegi has it on their site now rerated the same as before


----------



## nekosync (Jul 25, 2014)

The Darkness! I never hear anyone mention it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2014)

also.. the cat lady. one of the best point and click games there is.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 26, 2014)

Trauma Center! It has a really small fandom and the last game was released in 2010 and I really wish that we would have a new game, because I don't really see it anywhere anymore except for in my little circle of Trauma Center friends.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2014)

OMG YES TRAUMA CENTER

i played under the knife for ds, sooo awesome.


----------



## Nighty (Jul 27, 2014)

Sonic Adventure 2 was my life at one point. I still catch myself going back to my Gamecube to try to finish the A Rankings.
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door was also pretty great. 

To the person who mentioned Golden Sun, you rock!


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never heard anyone mention Kirby Air Ride for GC and Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime for DS. I loved those two games deeply.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sonic Hero, Crash bandicoot, Spyro, Tekken


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 30, 2014)

Sonic Heroes = Best Sonic Game Ever
EDIT:
IT also contains my Favorite Quote/Text Alert


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2014)

The gamecube mario party games, especially 4 and 6. man <3


----------



## n64king (Jul 30, 2014)

What about the Trauma Center for Wii? Y/N?

ugh disappoint, I forgot how bad the Wii version of Crusi'n was, why Midway why. Why did you shove off one of your best arcade racers to a crappy port of Fast & Furious. 

YES Please @ Mario Party GCN. I liked 4 & 5. 6 & 7 were weird and similar but hold a special place nevertheless. I wish MP would go back to those days again, I got Island Tour via that best buy sale we had in NA, and it's actually really good and gives me tiny hope for MP10 since 9 was a horrid disaster.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2014)

6 had the best mini games and staches DAT EGADSGARAGE WITH RUBBERDUCKIES YES.

9 was alright, didn't deserve all the dung it got though.


----------



## n64king (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah when I see it in the store with the Players Choice label or whatever, I'm like lol. They for some reason decided to take out the skill of most of it and leave it up to luck. Wii Party U was given the skill games for some reason. Lol why do I like WPU now.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 31, 2014)

why is it the same games being talked about as last time. sonic heros was mentioned and so was mario party 1-7


----------



## n64king (Jul 31, 2014)

No one nostalgias about weird old Ubisoft games. boo on me again lol


----------



## n64king (Aug 2, 2014)

You spam a lot on here.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

n64king said:


> No one nostalgias about weird old Ubisoft games. boo on me again lol


I used to love Street Racer.


----------



## n64king (Aug 3, 2014)

That came out on everything! Genesis & Amiga included. I'm so weird I think, me and my old childhood friend played the Genesis one. I think the PS1 version was most popular?


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 3, 2014)

Phantasy Star: Online Episodes I & II for the gamecube will forever be my favorite game ever but I've only met one person in my whole life besides my brother who's ever played or heard of the game. I love the story and the whole thing is just so amazing to me. I've beat it at least 50 times.


----------



## n64king (Aug 3, 2014)

Phantasy Star just makes me think of the huge GameCube/Keyboard controller they made that only worked with that game. Did you guys use that controller? That'd be kinda awesome!
 I've never seen the GCN game box in real life or that controller so I've missed that game. But I feel like I'll eventually get to dip into that series, is they have Genesis ones on this one PS3 comp disk I believe


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 3, 2014)

LMAO no omg we didn't use that controller. Just the regular GC one. Now I play the game on the PC with a hack server my friend sent me, but I still use an Xbox controller. I really don't like using keyboards for video games. 

ALSO: another one of my fave game series is Harvest Moon, and I'm so happy other people have mentioned some of the games. I've played them all, but my first one was It's A Wonderful Life. I had a love/hate relationship with how realistic it was (mostly how a cow had to give birth to make milk where in the other games they just always gave milk).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 3, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Trauma Center! It has a really small fandom and the last game was released in 2010 and I really wish that we would have a new game, because I don't really see it anywhere anymore except for in my little circle of Trauma Center friends.



Omg I just saw a joke last night about how Atlus has pretty much abandoned TC. How timely this post is lol. 

Anyway, I only ever played New Blood, and that one was kinda eh. I don't think I ever beat it because of how boring I thought it was.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 3, 2014)

n64king said:


> That came out on everything! Genesis & Amiga included. I'm so weird I think, me and my old childhood friend played the Genesis one. I think the PS1 version was most popular?


I think so, too, I mostly played it on my cousin's PS1. But before that I'm pretty sure I played it on a SNES. Might've been something else though cause I was so young back then and don't remember any differences between the two versions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PsychoAgateophobia said:


> ALSO: another one of my fave game series is Harvest Moon, and I'm so happy other people have mentioned some of the games. I've played them all, but my first one was It's A Wonderful Life. I had a love/hate relationship with how realistic it was (mostly how a cow had to give birth to make milk where in the other games they just always gave milk).


I love the Harvest Moon games too but I probably already mentioned that. Magical Melody was my favorite but I started replaying them the other day and it isn't as great as I remember. A Wonderful Life is probably my favorite now.


----------



## n64king (Aug 3, 2014)

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> LMAO no omg we didn't use that controller. Just the regular GC one. Now I play the game on the PC with a hack server my friend sent me, but I still use an Xbox controller. I really don't like using keyboards for video games.
> 
> ALSO: another one of my fave game series is Harvest Moon, and I'm so happy other people have mentioned some of the games. I've played them all, but my first one was It's A Wonderful Life. I had a love/hate relationship with how realistic it was (mostly how a cow had to give birth to make milk where in the other games they just always gave milk).



yeah I agree, keyboard = no. 

I LOOOOOOVED A Wonderful Life, I said it already like 100 times but it's my fav. And yeah it was totally a little more realistic than some of the others. The handhelds are totally more fantasy based, except A New Beginning is pretty good but it's 3DS so...
After a while though AWL kinda runs itself, I easily "slept" away months when my player was old cause I was trying to see if you die and the kid grows to get the farm.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't see many people mentioning MOTHER 1 that much.
Yeah it's the first in the series, it's REALLY HARD to get into, and it hasn't aged well.
I still enjoy it.


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 4, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I love the Harvest Moon games too but I probably already mentioned that. Magical Melody was my favorite but I started replaying them the other day and it isn't as great as I remember. A Wonderful Life is probably my favorite now.



Omg I know. I recently ordered a copy to play on my Wii, and I remembered the characters looked weird- but they were worse than I remembered lol. The characters literally look like toddlers. Also apparently I accidentally got a copy where you can't choose your gender so I was stuck being a guy. Kinda wasted 20 bucks on that for nostalgia lol.

I also sometimes get a strange urge to play the SNES one, and I have that on my Wii, too, so I'll play that. It's so weird seeing the huge difference.



n64king said:


> yeah I agree, keyboard = no.
> 
> I LOOOOOOVED A Wonderful Life, I said it already like 100 times but it's my fav. And yeah it was totally a little more realistic than some of the others. The handhelds are totally more fantasy based, except A New Beginning is pretty good but it's 3DS so...
> After a while though AWL kinda runs itself, I easily "slept" away months when my player was old cause I was trying to see if you die and the kid grows to get the farm.



So many people I've met prefer keyboards, but I spent most of my childhood holding a controller, so a keyboard is weird and foreign and I don't like change. I'm like a grumpy old man >:C

P. much after you beat any HM game, it gets boring. It's like AC for me- once I beat it I find myself just skipping along through days because I've done everything. A New Beginning got like that in... I'd say like 2 weeks max? I beat the game before I even got the greenhouse lol, but I kept going JUST to get that cause I was like "Well F me, I've come this far, might as well get it."


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I don't see many people mentioning MOTHER 1 that much.
> Yeah it's the first in the series, it's REALLY HARD to get into, and it hasn't aged well.
> I still enjoy it.


I LOVE Mother 1. ;-;
One day I wish for Nintendo to make a remake of it, but if that ever happens it would likely be Earthbound haha.


----------



## Cyan507 (Aug 4, 2014)

Golden Sun. If you want to play a REAL RPG then get this **** straight away, except for the DS version. Sucked balls.


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 4, 2014)

lux-pain. though the english localization was so horrible so i guess that's why it's hidden away.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 4, 2014)

_Hey you, Pikachu!_
I might be wrong here, but I never see anyone talk about the game or play it anymore.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 4, 2014)

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> Omg I know. I recently ordered a copy to play on my Wii, and I remembered the characters looked weird- but they were worse than I remembered lol. The characters literally look like toddlers. Also apparently I accidentally got a copy where you can't choose your gender so I was stuck being a guy. Kinda wasted 20 bucks on that for nostalgia lol.


Yeah I know, I feel awkward getting my character married cause they look like they're 4.


Another I remembered is SSX On Tour for GameCube.


----------



## n64king (Aug 4, 2014)

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> Omg I know. I recently ordered a copy to play on my Wii, and I remembered the characters looked weird- but they were worse than I remembered lol. The characters literally look like toddlers. Also apparently I accidentally got a copy where you can't choose your gender so I was stuck being a guy. Kinda wasted 20 bucks on that for nostalgia lol.
> 
> I also sometimes get a strange urge to play the SNES one, and I have that on my Wii, too, so I'll play that. It's so weird seeing the huge difference.
> 
> ...




LOL Yeah I remember AWL, they were all short for some reason. Although I never felt like they looked too weird other than their strange height. They did the same weird thing in Friends of Mineral Town too. And yeah once you finish the main thing you're kinda backed into a corner. Aside from getting the farm working, getting married and having the kid usually ends a great portion of the game.


EW wait people prefer the keyboard? I always see people fire poops at the thought of the keyboard controller. Keyboard is only for certain games, not for one that should be used with a controller.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh yeah Hey You Pikachu, a childhood friend had that, he was quite annoying about it and I never wanted it.

SSX On Tour for GCN, also remember that cause they pushed it hard for a moment and I was like BLECH stop it. I use to do Blockbuster rentals back then and that game would always be there taunting me like "hahaaaaa im the only one you can get" so I wouldn't.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Ape Escape...god that game is amazing. Quite possibly one of my favorite PS1 games of all time.
I still wish the PSone Classic rerelease would come out already...:c


----------



## n64king (Aug 5, 2014)

I totally have been saying that! I can't understand why the PS2 ones aren't out for PS2 Classics either. That was like Playstation's main platformer for a minute and they dumped it


----------

